# Looking for info about this setup.



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys. I've been talking about putting on a larger salt/plow truck for next year. I'd like this truck to plow a small route, but it's main purpose would be salting sites for the other trucks, leaving the other trucks more time to plow more properties. Looking for opinions on something like this truck in the CL ad. Opinions on price, as well as quality of truck and spreader. I don't believe this truck would require a CDL, as I don't think it's a GVWR of over 26K. What do you guys think, @Mark Oomkes, @Defcon 5, @John_DeereGreen, @Ajlawn1, and others?

Here's the link. https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/d/salt-truck-with-snow-plow/6492122288.html


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, she's got air brakes, could be over 26,000. 3126 Cat, see if you can get the engine hours. You want to see it start stone cold. Do you know anything about these engines? They run good, but can be expensive to repair. A lot of the interior is like a pickup. Some parts are the same.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We have a 2004 GMC 5500 that we love. Other than the swenson sitting on it. Very maneuverable for a truck its size. Plows well when loaded with salt.

I don't have any better pics at the moment.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't see a truck or link?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not 4x4 I tell that.
If it's the cat motor I think it is, it's injection system is the same as a 7.3. No glow plugs but an intake heater.
Air brakes, so that's a separate endorsement all together. At min....class b with air.
Maybe a chauffeur with air?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Well, she's got air brakes, could be over 26,000. 3126 Cat, see if you can get the engine hours. You want to see it start stone cold. Do you know anything about these engines? They run good, but can be expensive to repair. A lot of the interior is like a pickup. Some parts are the same.


No Randall, I have absolutely no knowledge about these engines, or anything about these size of trucks. But just a layman's guess, that at 100K on the clock there "shouldn't" be any major problems with the engine.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> I don't see a truck or link?


It's at the bottom of my first post, highlighted in blue.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Personally, in a truck that size, my preference would be frame mounted v box. Don't know **** about Kitty engines. That's Randall's domain. 

Be cautious on the bigger Fords, only the Ford big truck dealers can get parts. 

Defiantly make sure it's under CDL.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> No Randall, I have absolutely no knowledge about these engines, or anything about these size of trucks. But just a layman's guess, that at 100K on the clock there "shouldn't" be any major problems with the engine.


Get a scanner on it, then you will see the hours, and if there are any codes. Some engine codes, only cat can erase them, they did it that way for warrenty purpose. Otherwise they are not bad trucks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Personally, in a truck that size, my preference would be frame mounted v box. Don't know **** about Kitty engines. That's Randall's domain.
> 
> Be cautious on the bigger Fords, only the Ford big truck dealers can get parts.
> 
> Defiantly make sure it's under CDL.


What did I tell you on the phone that day, I'm no expert. I'm still waiting for my study grant funds.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, thanks Randall. I've got a buddy that's a heavy duty mechanic. I guess I'd take him with me to look at it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> What did I tell you on the phone that day, I'm no expert. I'm still waiting for my study grant funds.


I know someone that you could talk to about that to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> I know someone that you could talk to about that to get the ball rolling!


I can't believe you would make that connection to anyone you remotely like...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I can't believe you would make that connection to anyone you remotely like...


I automatically make the connection because of the grant money thing. To me, it sticks in my craw just like walfare, and it pisses me off. That's why I automatically think of him when I hear the term "grant money". Because it gets under my skin.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> I automatically make the connection because of the grant money thing. To me, it sticks in my craw just like walfare, and it pisses me off. That's why I automatically think of him when I hear the term "grant money". Because it gets under my skin.


I mean putting him in touch with anyone you remotely like...

Other things to consider is the truck going to be used outside of winter months? Can you use a dump, flatbed etc...? Or is it going to stay together all year...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I mean putting him in touch with anyone you remotely like...
> 
> Other things to consider is the truck going to be used outside of winter months? Can you use a dump, flatbed etc...? Or is it going to stay together all year...


Ah. I gotcha now. No, this truck would be snow only for me. I haven't decided if I'm going to close the doors to my other business yet, and only work during the Winter months. But either way, any equipment I buy from this point forward, will be snow only.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Ah. I gotcha now. No, this truck would be snow only for me. I haven't decided if I'm going to close the doors to my other business yet, and only work during the Winter months. But either way, any equipment I buy from this point forward, will be snow only.


I'm hiring for spring/summer months


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No thank you. My body is already ruined from 20+ years of swinging a hammer. You go ahead and hire, I may send my part-timer for overhead doors your way if I close the doors year and just fish all Summer long!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

750's are usually a 33,000 GVW unless derated from the factory.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> 750's are usually a 33,000 GVW unless derated from the factory.


I think they made the 750's 26-33k. The other one he's looking at has hydraulic brakes in craigslist finds...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Hey guys. I've been talking about putting on a larger salt/plow truck for next year. I'd like this truck to plow a small route, but it's main purpose would be salting sites for the other trucks, leaving the other trucks more time to plow more properties. Looking for opinions on something like this truck in the CL ad. Opinions on price, as well as quality of truck and spreader. I don't believe this truck would require a CDL, as I don't think it's a GVWR of over 26K. What do you guys think, @Mark Oomkes, @Defcon 5, @John_DeereGreen, @Ajlawn1, and others?
> 
> Here's the link. https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/d/salt-truck-with-snow-plow/6492122288.html


Jeff, I'd look at that other one first...even with juice brakes. This one is not pretty...at least from the pics. The Monroe plow is a better plow as well.

My '00 750 rusted away so look for a clean one.

Honestly, the 3126 was a great engine in mine. Underpowered but it did the job. Never had any troubles with it.

PS Never heard of this company, not that it means much.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a 2002 Ford F750 in the yard. 33,000 GVWR. Has air brakes. And that white Ford dosent have helper springs in the back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I have a 2002 Ford F750 in the yard. 33,000 GVWR. Has air brakes. And that white Ford dosent have helper springs in the back.


Mine was 33K as well.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Mark and Randall.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure what you budget is but... I know 6.0

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvo/d/2005-ford-f550/6506418389.html


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/for/d/f650/6505514749.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure what you budget is but... I know 6.0
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvo/d/2005-ford-f550/6506418389.html


Why do you hate Jeff?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why do you hate Jeff?


I was a thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know its sad as its decent looking truck for dirt.... I mean my concrete buddy that plows for me has three and not an issue... I would never own, but at that price probably get it for 10K... I mean you have to at least think about it don't ya...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know its sad as its decent looking truck for dirt.... I mean my concrete buddy that plows for me has three and not an issue... I would never own, but at that price probably get it for 10K... I mean you have to at least think about it don't ya...


I was spending $6-8k a year keeping them running...so NO.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why do you hate Jeff?


I think Jeff does a pretty good job hating himself.....

I'm amazed how mulch trucks like this are going for compared to a pickup/CC considering what they cost new.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> 3126 Cat, see if you can get the engine hours.


So what do you consider a lot of hours on these engines? 5700 with 48,600 miles?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what do you consider a lot of hours on these engines? 5700 with 48,600 miles?


I was told by an old timer, multiply hrs by 35mph. That 3126, if it smokes and misses when cold real bad. Then she's tired. At that age, and it being a salter. He needs to look around the turbo, the center section blots might be rotting off. They are good for at least 250000 miles.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Just pay Randall to fly out and look at trucks with ya:laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just would hate to see him buy a POS. The one problem with these, when they brake, It can be expensive. But, so can a 6.0.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the yellow 750 he's looking at had a Kummings in it....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just pay Randall to fly out and look at trucks with ya:laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think the yellow 750 he's looking at had a Kummings in it....


It was a Pussy Cat too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I was told by an old timer, multiply hrs by 35mph. That 3126, if it smokes and misses when cold real bad. Then she's tired. At that age, and it being a salter. He needs to look around the turbo, the center section blots might be rotting off. They are good for at least 250000 miles.


Hmmm, not eggzactly what I wanted to hear.

I'm looking at a different one.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm, not eggzactly what I wanted to hear.
> 
> I'm looking at a different one.


As I've said, I'm no expert. But what are you looking at exactly? And the maintenance, or lack there off dictates a lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> As I've said, I'm no expert. But what are you looking at exactly? And the maintenance, or lack there off dictates a lot.


Sure you're not...muni truck, 02 Sterling...I'll find the link.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think the yellow 750 he's looking at had a Kummings in it....


If any of them have a cummings, would be a 5.8, or a 8.3. Both good engines, but the 5.9 loaded can be a dog. The 8.3 can be pricy to fix.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 178648


Food, and female entertainment, could be a write off.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Food, and female entertainment, could be a write off.


Have him take you to Heavenly Bodies in Elk Groove, they have a good lunch......with a view...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Have him take you to Heavenly Bodies in Elk Groove, they have a good lunch......with a view...


That's an idea, but I'm stopping now, feel like we are being watched.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> That's an idea, but I'm stopping now, feel like we are being watched.


That's why no linky was posted......but you can use the Google.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/d/550-plow-truck/6497459123.html

Here's a 7.3 550.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hvo/d/swenson-10-cu-yd-spreader-box/6494172056.html

Go big or go home Jeff!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why do you hate Jeff?





BUFF said:


> Have him take you to Heavenly Bodies in Elk Groove, they have a good lunch......with a view...


Yes great bodies there... One of the better up fitters in town. Went looking for a flatbed and left with rising dump bed....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I was told by an old timer, multiply hrs by 35mph. That 3126, if it smokes and misses when cold real bad. Then she's tired. At that age, and it being a salter. He needs to look around the turbo, the center section blots might be rotting off. They are good for at least 250000 miles.


Thinking aboot this last night...no pics of under the hood. The rest of the truck is nice and clean, but that makes me a bit suspicious.

I'm going to try to get down there and take a look at it this week. Been working on the CFO.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Frame looks like it was pressure washed and painted. But it does look good, much better than the Sterling the town got in the fall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Frame looks like it was pressure washed and painted. But it does look good, much better than the Sterling the town got in the fall.


They have more money than I do...yours.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They have more money than I do...yours.


But I get mine back.


----------

